# Gluing Heat Shield to Glass Smev Lid



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi All

My metal heat shield has become unstuck from the Smev glass Lid on the gas Hobs. I have tried gluing it back on but keeps becoming unstuck. It has two plastic bits that are meant to stick to the glass lid

Can anyone suggest the best glue to use for this?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Dooney (Feb 8, 2008)

We have the same problem so I will also be interested in any advice given on this subject.

Lorna


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Never had to do it but ...

How about the sort of glue used to re attach a rear view mirror to a windscreen ( metal to glass) :wink: :-

Mike

p.s. the evo stick one from Amazon looks the best but maybe someone else will come up with something better :wink:

[hr:b339be1bd3]

Halfrauds <<

Amazon uk <<


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Nano 470 sticks to glass.
Alan


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi
I also suffered with the same problem on my Hymer.
I used Evostick, been fine for over 12 months now.
Just hold it tight for 10 mins.
even the wifes cooking did not brake the join.

Tony


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Just resurrecting this topic as I have tried repeatedly to re-glue the heatshield with several different adhesives to no avail. 

Anyone managed it yet 

martin


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
We had the same issue but I put ours back on with double sided tape, the tape you put number plates on with or the interior mirror. no problem since.

Ron


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks Ron, I believe that I have some mirror tape lying around somewhere, shall give it a try tomorra.

martin


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Just makesure you clean the glass well before putting thetape on, try a little acetone nail varnish also the plastic bits.

Ron


----------



## mmck28 (Nov 22, 2010)

As I originally posted this question I thought I would update you with how I fixed this issue. 

As mentioned in a previous post ensure the glass is clean. I also lightly sanded the plastic to clean and roughen it up slightly.

I then used evo-stik epoxy two part adhesive. This is a glue you have to mix yourself.

My heatshield has stayed attached throughout this season, touch wood!!

Thanks

Mark


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Many thanks for the update Mark, I did try the two part Araldite adhesive..............lasted about a week. I keep tell the Mrs she's too heavy handed !!. Rapidly running out of ideas. There must be a cheap glass adhesive on the market somewhere ?

Thanks again

Martin


----------

